# ADA aquasoil amazonia



## Eyal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hallo 
I'm in a process setting 14 gal tank it's main purpose is housing & breeding CRS ( crystal red shrimp )
Also it will have all kind of mosses liverworts pogostemon helferi etc..

I picked amazonia to be the substrate : it lowers Ph and Kh and have nice background for the shrimp color 
My questions are :
How much peat ( should I add vermiculite ?- how much?)
what is the recommended hight of ada amazonia ?


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

I recently set up new tank with Amazonia II (my water is very soft to begin with), but water is very cloudy, what can be added to canister filter to take care of water cloudiness?


----------



## Eyal (Nov 13, 2007)

mrakhnyansky said:


> I recently set up new tank with Amazonia II (my water is very soft to begin with), but water is very cloudy, what can be added to canister filter to take care of water cloudiness?


Most likely it is bacteria bloom - put some used filter media from a old tank that is running !!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

No, it does not look like bacteria, it looks like tannins are leached in water. I don't now what to add to canister filter, either matrix carbon or renew. I also have a big piece of driftwood that is also leaching tannins.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

eyal, why are you adding peat? aquasoil softens the water and lowers ph like you said so you should be fine without it. if you wanted to, i suppose you could dust the tank bottom with peat before you add the aquasoil.

id recommend three inches deep but a little less wouldnt be bad and you can add all the more you want.

go with amazonia I instead of amazonia II...atleast thats the word around here. it grows plants great.


----------



## PalmoAnest (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Amazonia II and Power sand in my 10gal. It get very cloudy at first but after running the filter and few 50% water change, they all clear up 2nd day. Left with a lil yellowish tint in the water.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Like stuckintexas said, no need for peat or vermiculite if you are using the aquasoil.

Amazonia I is recommended over II because many people have noted that II tends to dissolve in the water and it is not any better than AmI.

I hope I'm not hijacking, but since we're talking about it, why does aquasoil lower pH, have so much "nutrition" in it, etc...? Is it a clay-covered peat impregnated with fertilizer? Is it natural soil with natural fertility that has been baked? Anyone know?

-Dave


----------

